# The new Excalibur 2014 scroll saws



## Jmac80 (20 Jan 2014)

Hello all
Just about to make the order for a hegner hm-sev, got a good(ish) deal set with hegner, just have to press the button.. BUT i came across this new Excalibur 2014 model http://www.general.ca/products/2_excalibur/EX-21.html

Anyone seen one in action, any ideas when they are out in the uk? called axminster and i may as well be speaking in some kind of alien language!

cheers all


----------



## scrimper (20 Jan 2014)

Jmac80":14wqaoxb said:


> Hello all
> Just about to make the order for a hegner hm-sev, got a good(ish) deal set with hegner, just have to press the button.. BUT i came across this new Excalibur 2014 model http://www.general.ca/products/2_excalibur/EX-21.html
> 
> Anyone seen one in action, any ideas when they are out in the uk? called axminster and i may as well be speaking in some kind of alien language!
> ...



My advice FWIW is go ahead and buy the Hegner! You will most definitely find the Hegner excellent and satisfying to use whereas the Excaliburs quality or excellence is unknown. 

I have no experience of Excalibur saws other than what I have read but what I have read about them has not been positive, at least with a Hegner you do know that it will be excellent!

Just hit that button and become another satisfied Hegner user!


----------



## Jmac80 (20 Jan 2014)

scrimper":3hozu9hg said:


> Jmac80":3hozu9hg said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all
> ...




That's about all the convincing i needed lol!
I was doing a read about there.. seems the Excalibur customers are 50 / 50 where as the hegner ones are 99.9% for it!


----------



## Jmac80 (20 Jan 2014)

JUST ORDERED (hammer) =D> :lol: 

HM-SEV Hegner Multicut SE Scrollsaw Variable Speed 230v 100w 
F001 Footswitch for Hegner Scrollsaws 
HM2023C/H5egner Blade Clamp 0.5mm 2


----------



## scrimper (20 Jan 2014)

Jmac80":2r3er99x said:


> JUST ORDERED (hammer) =D> :lol:
> 
> HM-SEV Hegner Multicut SE Scrollsaw Variable Speed 230v 100w
> F001 Footswitch for Hegner Scrollsaws
> HM2023C/H5egner Blade Clamp 0.5mm 2



Oh No! You should not have ordered that!!





Lol just kidding, you will absolutely love it, I kid you not when I first had my Hegner I could not walk past it without having a little go on the thing and eah time I found it so pleasing at how smooth running it was, even now many years later I still get a happy buzz when I use it!


----------



## Jmac80 (20 Jan 2014)

scrimper":1dhvafx2 said:


> Jmac80":1dhvafx2 said:
> 
> 
> > JUST ORDERED (hammer) =D> :lol:
> ...



:mrgreen: Thanks mate
Very excited now! And best of all the Mrs paid for half of it as i will be cutting 1.5mm thick aluminium for her with it.... for her jewellery shapes


----------



## ChrisR (20 Jan 2014)

Jmac80":2ykz7zvi said:


> JUST ORDERED (hammer) =D> :lol:
> 
> HM-SEV Hegner Multicut SE Scrollsaw Variable Speed 230v 100w
> F001 Footswitch for Hegner Scrollsaws
> HM2023C/H5egner Blade Clamp 0.5mm 2



You have made a sound choice.
I am certain you will be very happy with your purchase.


Happy scroll sawing.

Chris R.


----------



## Jmac80 (20 Jan 2014)

Thanks Chris


----------



## Scrollerman (21 Jan 2014)

Jmac80":3av0zanj said:


> That's about all the convincing i needed lol!
> I was doing a read about there.. seems the Excalibur customers are 50 / 50 where as the hegner ones are 99.9% for it!



Sounds interesting Jmac80.
Could you please post the link to where you read that ?


----------



## Spindle (21 Jan 2014)

Hi

I see _HsMichael used an Excalibur to produce this lovely chess set

handmade-wooden-chess-set-t76775.html

A ringing endorsement to his skill and originality =D> 

Regards Mick


----------



## Jmac80 (21 Jan 2014)

Spindle":b1mvbltv said:


> Hi
> 
> I see _HsMichael used an Excalibur to produce this lovely chess set
> 
> ...


looks amazing!


----------



## Jmac80 (21 Jan 2014)

Scrollerman":sh448ykj said:


> Jmac80":sh448ykj said:
> 
> 
> > That's about all the convincing i needed lol!
> ...


Hi Scrollerman
this is the conclusion I myself have come to from doing forum searches on this forum.
I'm not trying to get into a ford Vs Chevi style debate 
The conclusion i came to is that just about everyone that has a hegner is very happy with it and lots of reports of them lasting many many years and not needing even 1 part changes, Where as the Excalibur and particularly the one for the UK market has a few threads where people have had to return them etc etc.
So just my own opinion of the conclusion i came too 

cheers James


----------



## boysie39 (21 Jan 2014)

Welcome James , I think you have made the right choice ,a few on here have had the Excaliber and posted negative reports on it. It seems the one for the US is a better saw than the one sold over here .

Good luck with your new saw when you get it and post plenty of pictures of your work .


----------



## Jmac80 (21 Jan 2014)

boysie39":34nz7az2 said:


> Welcome James , I think you have made the right choice ,a few on here have had the Excaliber and posted negative reports on it. It seems the one for the US is a better saw than the one sold over here .
> 
> Good luck with your new saw when you get it and post plenty of pictures of your work .



Thanks Eugene
Look forward to becoming part of the community.


----------



## Grahamshed (21 Jan 2014)

When I was thinking about scroll saws the special thing about the Excaliber was that the blade arm tilted for angled cuts rather than the table. This always sounded like a good idea to me but I have not actually used one.


----------



## ChrisR (21 Jan 2014)

Grahamshed":jh9vuleo said:


> When I was thinking about scroll saws the special thing about the Excaliber was that the blade arm tilted for angled cuts rather than the table. This always sounded like a good idea to me but I have not actually used one.



Graham.

I agree the tilting arm as apposed to the table tilting has to be a better way of cutting at an angle.


I find that when I tilt my Hegner table to cut angled rounds for bowl making, I have to do some practice cutting first, as I find that my brain is saying turn the work piece in one direction, but my hands are hell bent in turning in the opposite direction.
Or maybe its just my screwed up brain. #-o 


Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Jmac80 (21 Jan 2014)

you could make a tilting scroll saw stand lol.....
tilt the table of hegner then tilt your stand to set the hegner table back flat so the blade and machine is at an angle (hegner bolted down)...

Disclaimer** i may be talking complete rubbish as I've never used a scroll saw or even seen one in the flesh lol


----------



## Geoffrey (21 Jan 2014)

Jmac80":5f9wstq6 said:


> you could make a tilting scroll saw stand lol.....
> tilt the table of hegner then tilt your stand to set the hegner table back flat so the blade and machine is at an angle (hegner bolted down)...
> 
> Disclaimer** i may be talking complete rubbish as I've never used a scroll saw or even seen one in the flesh lol


This idea is not as Daft as it sounds :idea:


----------



## ChrisR (21 Jan 2014)

Jmac80":1luw6k6p said:


> you could make a tilting scroll saw stand lol.....
> tilt the table of hegner then tilt your stand to set the hegner table back flat so the blade and machine is at an angle (hegner bolted down)...
> 
> Disclaimer** i may be talking complete rubbish as I've never used a scroll saw or even seen one in the flesh lol



No, I follow your drift, I think you may have a sound idea there.

When I first read your post, I thought what a load of c**p, but after thinking it through it would be a means to an end. 
I don’t intend doing it, but thanks for the idea. :idea: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Jmac80 (21 Jan 2014)

Geoffrey":329jggdk said:


> Jmac80":329jggdk said:
> 
> 
> > you could make a tilting scroll saw stand lol.....
> ...


good! lol
could even rip an old table saw apart to take out the tilt gearing and winding handle etc ... getting carried away now!


----------



## stevebuk (21 Jan 2014)

i really wanted an excalibur saw when i changed from the delta i had, it really appealed to me but after hearing several complaints about them i strayed away as i needed a reliable saw so bought the hegner instead. I must admit i like the hegner but i think it has its gripes too, i would like it faster and i constantly get my finger knocked when turning the wood by the large round quick release knob..


----------



## Chippygeoff (22 Jan 2014)

There are several problems with the excalibur, especially from the design point of view. I had one and it went back because of to many problems. The table is to thin to start with and the special coating on it does not last long and then the table looks unsightly. The other major problem was the blade clamps. I think when the guy came up with the idea he was thinking of 3/4 inch bandsaw blades and not the thin scroll saw blades. Although blade changing was quick it was a pain in the rear getting the blade just right for clamping. The best idea with the excalibur was the tilting arm as opposed to the table. I have looked at the new one they have just brought out and it still has the same problems I have mentioned. Although I could make a list of improvements I would like to make to the Hegner it is still the best saw around. Hopefully someone will come up with the ultimate scroll saw soon as the market really does need one.


----------



## loquiero (24 Apr 2014)

Hi every one,
I have been looking to buy a scroll saw for the past three months. As I am new to wood working I have reading as much as I could find on the subject of scroll saws. Having bid on 5 secondhand Hegner scroll saws and lost I decided to buy 
A 21 inch Excaliber only to find that they are out of stock so I left my email address to be Informed when they are back 
In stack again. I decided to look in on this forum again and read what you had to say about Hegner v Excalibur. Very interesting reading. I went back to January to read some points of view. Having read what you all had to say I felt that I 
Should by a Hegner scroll saw. And what do you know, whilst I was reading your views I received a email from Hegner
UK offering 15 percent discount until 30th April. I have bought a Hegner multicut scroll saw, hope you are right guys.


----------



## ChrisR (24 Apr 2014)

Hi loquiero.
A good choice, I am sure you will be very happy with your Hegner.  
Enjoy your scroll sawing.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Keato (27 Apr 2014)

I've got an Excalibur EX-16 (16inch throat)

Had no problems with it apart from the bottom clamp needing replaced but that was because it's been being used quite a lot since I bought it June 2013.

Other than that I'm completely happy with it. Doing everything I need it to and more. 

The Hegner vs Excalibur thing is just preference. If you'd prefer to spend more money on a scroll saw, go for the hegner. If you have a budget (like I did) go for the Excalibur. It's still pricey but I feel it's totally worth it. Especially for the tilting mechanism! Soooooooo much easier working on a flat table.

& it's not just small things I've made with it either, check out 
exciting-news-for-me-anyway-t77559.html

Is quite a large project I made for a University & the Glasgow Science Centre.


----------



## finneyb (27 Apr 2014)

ChrisR":3gpy4v49 said:


> I find that when I tilt my Hegner table to cut angled rounds for bowl making,....
> 
> Chris R.



Intriguing, bowl blanks on a scroll saw - tell me more pl. 'cause I just don't understand! 

Brian


----------



## Samfire (27 Apr 2014)

Like Keato, I too purchased an Excalibur ex16 last year and so far I am more than happy with it. Just recently, I have stuck a size 12 blade in it and used it for a lot of DIY tasks that I used to do with a hand saw. We moved house 3 months ago and the new place need renovating all the way through. In a few months I might be able to revert to using the saw for its proper purpose.


----------

